# London recommendations?



## zoze (Oct 10, 2018)

Are there any kitchenknife-related places to visit?
I'd also appreciate any food-related advice. 
Thanks
Jürgen


----------



## khashy (Oct 10, 2018)

There are a few: Japanese knife company (don’t bother tbh), kataba in Brixton ( a bit better I guess) and Blenheim forge.

Food related advice: there is an almost unlimited variety of everything. One of the newer places I’ve liked has been ‘Roganic’ by Simon Rogen; get the tasting menu


----------



## zoze (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks khashy, very much appreciated.


----------

